# High Valley Airport



## NATHAN> (Sep 11, 2010)

Stayed at a great place last night and just had to share. We stayed at Hight Valley Airport in Suches, GA. It is a airstrip that is not used very often and has a ton of open field as you can see from the pictures.  There are several campsites with fire rings and picnic tabels. Every thing here is on the honor system. There is fire wood available. The building in the background is called Frank's place and is open to the public. There are nice bathrooms that are clean and have plenty of showers with Hot water. The dining/kitchen area is also great. The kitchen is locked unless you have a group or have some arrangements set up. In the dining area there is a microwave as well as a coffee pot. Coffee and fixin's are all available for you. There  is enough seating for probably 40-50 people inside and a large patio outside also with seating. TV, Cable, Wireless, DVD player all in the dining area. There are also cabins available with a reservation. They are very nice and fully set up to live in for a week or more. We enjoyed ourselves and just had to share. Not affiliated at all.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice pics, go by there quite a bit. There was a bad plane crash out of that field several years ago. Someone tried to take off out of there in a Cessna 310 twin engine, he lost power somehow and crashed into a mobile home...several were killed if I remember right.


----------

